# huron steelies??



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

anybody been getting them??i've been sick as a dog and havent been out there...are they still taking spoons and stuff or just the spawn and waxies???


----------



## Eggsniffer (Aug 2, 2005)

I was picking up a few here and there up until about a week ago. Last time I went was Fri, and the water looked ok, but nothing wanted to play. 

Question: what is Michigan's deal with opening fish ladders everwhere possible and spreading a limited amount of fish over an infinite amount of water ??

I wish I could have seen the huron pre-fish ladder. This is my first year fishing the huron, and I was starting to get confident that I could catch fish there when I went un-skunked for 3 trips... Seems that if in weren't for the fish ladder the river below flatrock would be a lot more dependable.


----------



## Dudek (Aug 31, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

Eggsniffer said:


> Seems that if in weren't for the fish ladder the river below flatrock would be a lot more dependable.


I'm not convinced the fish ladder in FR is even operational any longer, I had herd it was failing a couple years ago. Maybe someone in the know from this site can jump in............


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The last I knew the ladder was operational but the net that they would put in place to count the fish was no good. So you no longer get a count of fish that pass the ladder. Besides it was only a sampling since the net would only be in place for a week in the spring and hardly ever in the fall.

My knock against the fish passing is that there is no launch in the upper stretches. I know it holds a decent amount of fish but you can't even wade most of it so you must fish from shore. It's also pretty slow in most stretches so I wouldn't be surprised to find it frozen over. I haven't checked it out in a while so that might be on my list of things to do next week.


----------



## Eggsniffer (Aug 2, 2005)

The last time I fished flatrock, after doing nada, I did a little covert ops trip to FL dam. Lots and lots of nothing there. I had big hopes. Not like it would be any fun to catch fish there though. I wish they'd get rid of that stupid ladder, I can't see that it's helping recruitment, more like. "Hey, you have a decent steelhead river near a metro area, let's build a fish ladder so all those fish can spread out over tractless, flat, depressing, nothingwater, that way NOBODY catches them" who runs these programs?

Sorry for the rant, I need my binky:gaga:


----------



## SteelWarrior (Dec 30, 2005)

Above the Flatrock damn has been frozen over for a week now, it just thawed out this week and the river is flowing good now. Water temp. has been about 34 - 36 degrees so fishing has been slow. Temp. is up and Barometer is down so i think things are going to pick up this weekend. I'll be on the river first light this morning.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Eggsniffer,

I wish they would remove that poor excuse of a fish ladder in Flat Rock and return the dam to the way it was. They destroyed one of the best fishing spots on the whole river when they put the ladder in. The fish used to congregate in that corner as they tried to find a place to get over the dam. It wasn't uncommon to catch 2-3 fish from that spot in one visit. 
Also, have you noticed how lousy the river looks for trout above the dam for 2-3 miles? I have yet to see someone catch and post a picture of a steelhead caught ABOVE the dam on this website. I also find it odd that the DNR doesn't electroshock above the dam to see if this fish ladder is really working--maybe they already know that it's a big failure and this would only prove it. Either way, I hope other members sound off on this topic because I'm not convinced that the fish ladder in Flat Rock is doing what the "experts" said it would do.

Frank


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Here's an old thread where I voiced my opinion on the *"Muskie Ladder".*
What's funny about this, is it was started by someone whom finally
caught one after a few years!!!
That was unheard of before the ladder.
Yup, it was a good idea that failed IMAO!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=660953

There is also a couple of spring fed creeks I know of in the upper stretches
that the steelhead use for beds, but now they share them with the Muskies.

Mike


----------



## SteelWarrior (Dec 30, 2005)

Got on the Huron about 8:30 am today. Fished till 4:00 pm and got nothing. Used Mepps, Spoons, plugs, and floated waxies all to no avail . The water level is up about 3 feet. Yes thats correct 3 feet ! and the water was fast. Very little ice on the river. Will give it another go tomorow. Heading down to Sterling for some Walleye if i don't get snowed in.:yikes:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

The ladder was put in to count fish to see how many return. The Huron River Fishing Assoc. used to count them but I understand their net broke and the DNR has no plans to replace it because they have enough data from previous years. They don't electoshock because there is no where to get the boat with the boom in there. They relied strictly on the counting at the ladder.

The ladder isn't bad, it's the access. I've caught fish above the dam. Matter of fact I've fished to schools of fish up there during the spring. There is also some reports of limited (very limited) smolt seen in some of the creeks that allow for the only natural reproduction in the river. It isn't enough to sustain itself but it's something.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

looking forward to your updated on the huron 12-31-50


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Gunrod,

Thanks for the info on the fish ladder. I know of one place the DNR could launch their electroshocking boat that is ABOVE the dam. The Oakwoods Metropark does have a private launch near their nature center that they use to launch boats for their educational programs. In the past, they have allowed conservation officers to launch their boats there too. If the DNR comes to Flat Rock again this spring to survey and tag walleyes, they could run over to Oakwoods to electroshock that part of the Huron River above the dam. I'm hoping they consider doing it so there is some SCIENTIFIC PROOF that the ladder is doing what it was designed to do. Another possibility might be installing a camera inside the ladder during the spring run to get a good idea of what species are using the ladder to migrate upstream. I hope the DNR considers doing one or the other because so many people are now questioning the effectiveness of the ladder.

Frank


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Frank said:


> Gunrod,
> 
> Thanks for the info on the fish ladder. I know of one place the DNR could launch their electroshocking boat that is ABOVE the dam. The Oakwoods Metropark does have a private launch near their nature center that they use to launch boats for their educational programs.


That I did not know. I wish they would make the launch open to the public. They wouldn't need a camera, net for counting or electorshock if they allowed the public boats up there. They could just do a creel census. I've seen some of the water up there and I know it is great holding water for wintering steel. 

I wonder how much trouble I would get into if I went into the metro parks and dumped my driftboat off one of the banks and dragged it back up.


----------



## SteelWarrior (Dec 30, 2005)

Well i didn't make it to sterling last night too much snow coming down to make the 1 hour drive. Went 1 for 1 today on the Huron, a small male. Hooked up on a float and a waxie. tried other tactics but no fish.


----------



## Carp eater (Sep 1, 2004)

People that complain about fish ladders should go fish in a barrel.


----------



## Eggsniffer (Aug 2, 2005)

Carp eater said:


> People that complain about fish ladders should go fish in a barrel.


that sounds logical. but the fact of the matter is, there isn't enough steelhead in the system to make the lower huron anything even approaching "fish in a barrel" 

Was the huron before the ladder "fish in a barrel"? or was this just a knee jerk "pro fish ladder wherever, whenever, however possible" reaction? just wondering...

fish ladders are used to help anadromous and potanadromous salmonoids reach spawning gravel. I'm not quite convinced that the huron below french has any natural repo potential. Seems to me those fish are just getting sent into never never land.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Fishing in a barrel? Obviously not much thought process in that statment!


----------



## Dudek (Aug 31, 2005)

hmm any actually reports? like anyone catching anything..if so what off of?


----------



## phisherman (Jan 5, 2006)

I fished the Huron on New Years day from the dam down to the boat launch and wasn't able to pick up any fish. I would like to canoe from the boat launch on down, and was looking for a good pull out place. Is the closest place to park and leave a car down stream at that lobo park or is there a closer park or access that I can take out at? If not, how far down stream would you say Lobo park is from the boat launch by the dam? And finally I was wondering how the fishing is down stream from the dam. I'm new to fishing the huron, but through the research I've done, i know it holds steel, pike/musky, sm bass, and I sure there are probably cats in there as well. Any help is apreciatted, Ted


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

the walleye above the coffer are from the a'Holes throwing them above the coffer when they catch them. I watched one guy throw almost 20 of them up, I made the call but nothing happened. 

So I remind them when I'm there and let them know I have the DNR on speed dial.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

i catch all kinds of walleye there in the late winter/early spring but not once did i keep one.. it sickens me to see guys "smuggling" them out of there during their spawning run..one guy left with 2 tackle boxes 1 with gear in it and the other with 4 walleye in it..the dnr need a post there and that would put an end to it..i've been fishing there hard the last few years and only saw the dnr there twice and both times they were working the boat launch by telegraph


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Anyone find a sweet short handled blue net a few weeks back? I left it next to the trash can infront of the foot bridge in Hur-Roc park. Remembered I left it came back 20 min's later and it was gone. There was only 1 Blonde haired kid about 12 fishing next to Me with a bait caster throwing a Bass spinner bait and a few guys across the river.
Just a shot in the dark it might come up :lol: 
Thanks Brent


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

The Huron is definitely just a put and take fishery,
in fact I was told by a couple of DNR officers that if
I catch any to keep them since there successful spawning
is next to nill.
I'd say almost every fish I catch is finclipped except for
the occassional oddball.

Originally the fishladder was put in place since there is a
couple of springfed creeks in the upper portion where successful
spawning just might occur.
But the Great lakes Muskies ended up using the ladder just as
much and are currently using those creeks for spawning at
the same time.

In the spring it was always normal to see 5 or six stringers
hanging at the coffer before the ladder was installed.
On another note, steelhead have always been able
to get over the dam in the spring when the water was high.
Just without the ladder it held a percentage back for awhile
and allot more fish were caught..which is a good thing. 

I take home 2 a year for the older neighbor
whom enjoys them. Personally I don't care for them but
are one hellofafighting fish.

Mike


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

Theres a few to be had.......
















sorry for the nasty photos. t-mobile sidekicks dont have a good camera on them. Limited today, other two were from last week.Taken on spawn and waxies.


----------



## Fish Manager (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Gunrod for helping to clear some of this up. Let me introduce myself - I am the DNR Fisheries Supervisor for the Lake Erie Management Unit of the DNR, Fisheries Division. I have not posted here before. This string of notes was recently referred to me and, since I was around for the Fish Ladder construction phase...I find I must add some comments. First - the Huron used to get 15,000 yearling steelhead per year. We wanted to increase that stocking rate, but needed good justification to do so. The opening of an additional 17 miles of river above the Flat Rock Dam - most of which is open to public fishing in the Metro Parks - was pretty darn good justification. Also, there was some thinking that if walleye could actually get up this ladder, there might be significant natural reproduction which could benefit the river and Lake Erie. Lots of good-hearted anglers like yourselves donated hundreds of hours to build the ladder and you should forever thank the Huron River Fishing Association for this monumental effort. This is the longest wooden fish ladder of it's kind - certainly in the state....and maybe in the US! We now stock 60,000 yearling steelies annually. The same club has helped us evaluate the ladder (at least two years) with a capture net at the top of the ladder and our estimates of steelhead getting over the ladder were about 400 to 1,000 annually. The entire run in the Huron was 3,000 to 5,000 - so much less than half of the run goes over the ladder. Some other fish used the ladder successfully (suckers, gizzard shad and even a few walleye, carp etc.). We have reports in the DNR office in Livonia if anyone wants to see them. One more thing - if guys want boating access to the upper river - let's all work with the Metro Parks to make that known!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks Fish Manager. Feel free to drop in from time to time for updates. 

I was a member of the Huron River Fishing Assoc. but had to drop out because of my work schedule. Now that I'm on days I think I'll get back in.

I'd love to get a launch up above and have contacted the Metro Parks in the past but have been told it's a money issue. When I told them I'm sure we could find clubs willing to help with cost and that launch fees could cover some of it (including increased sales of park stickers) but that felt on deaf ears. If anyone has any other suggestions I'm open to assisting. With nearly 50% of the fish passing the ladder it would increase our catch and reasons to increase (or at least maintain) plants along with easing over crowding by adding additional miles of river. I also think it would increase summer fishing for bass, walleye and muskie.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

The only time I have had any luck in the upper stretches is from late March 
thru April and usually within the first mile and a half of the bellville dam.

There's no launches but if anyone has a 12 ft cartopper or a canoe
and is interested, the first pkg lot from haggerty rd in lower huron
would probably be the easiest place to put in next to the new fishing
dock. It's about 80 yds to the water.

BTW...Lower Huron Metropark put in 3 real nicely made fishing
docks in the last year or so and 2 of them are positioned
in front of some of the deepest holes I know of in this stretch
of river. All the bridges from Belleville on down to willow/oakwoods
I have seen steelhead on their beds in the spring at various times.
Another thing I do like about fishing in this area in the spring is
the lack of suckers and walleyes that usually get in the way
below the flatrock dam,although sometime I go down there
just to catch the suckers for some fun. lol

And in April you will probably see some of those Great Lakes Muskies that go up the ladder,
and although I really don't like them up there, they are still an awsome sight to see.


Mike


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Fish Manager, welcome to the site. Hope to hear more from you about the SE Michigan fisheries in the future.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Welcome aboard Fish Manager! Your insight, knowledge, and experience is most welcome. Please visit and post where you feel the need.


----------



## Fish Manager (Jan 17, 2006)

I know this string of notes has been about steelhead...but Michigan Mike just mentioned muskys in the Huron. For the past three of four years we have been tagging walleye in the river below Flat Rock (just below Telegraph Rd at the access site) in late March/early April. [Anyone wanting to come and watch is welcome!]. During this operation we have also captured some muskys....and thought they were Great Lakes strain....just running UP the river. However, we took some fin samples and did some DNA testing (real CSI stuff!) - and found that almost all of them were Northern Musky (the northern/inland variety) and their ages coincided with the muskys we stocked in Belleville Lake in 1998, 2000 and 2003. Since this strain is not known to exist in Lake Erie/Lake St Clair - it was pretty obvious that these fish were actually running DOWNSTREAM - over 2 dams! This has made for some interesting discussions of fish mangement. We don't want to mix strains of fish....this may actually result in offspring (progeny) which are not as "fit" to survive. So....for now we have stopped stocking muskys in Belleville. FYI


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Time to start a new thread (oops--Thought I hit new thread not Post Reply -- long morning at work).

Last time I was there the water was up and stained.

Any new reports? I was going to go this morning but the 3 inches of snow made me change plans.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

First off- Welcome to the site FM!

I find that real intereting about the Muskies,,,I always thought only
the non breeding tigers were planted there...guess I learned something new today...thanks.
As far as Bellevile goes, the Channel Cats that are planted there have done well and are real aggressive and should keep some of the smaller fish in check.
Besides that, they're one heck of a fighting machine.


Mike


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish Manager,

Thanks a lot for sharing your knowledge on our forum.

You invited us to come and watch your walleye tagging. How would I find out when & where. Me and my boys (ages 6, 8 & 11) would love to come and watch. BTW, do you use volunteers to help?

Jim


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Fish Manager,
Thanks for the report and info. I too would love to see the tagging process!
Any information would be greatly appreciated. Most importantly welcome to the site and hope to hear from you often!!

Sean


----------



## Fish Manager (Jan 17, 2006)

The walleye tagging operation on the Huron River is schedulled for the last three weeks of March. All of the shocking and tagging is on weekdays...and some is every-other day, depending on how many fish are in the river. The bulk of the work and things to see will happen between 10AM and 3PM. When the time is near - I suggest you call either the Livonia DNR Service Center at: 734-953-0241 or Mt. Clemens Fisheries Research Statioin at: 586-465-4771 to get our best guess at what days and times we will be there. Keep fishin' guys....and get the kids out there with ya!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Fish Manager said:


> The walleye tagging operation on the Huron River is schedulled for the last three weeks of March. All of the shocking and tagging is on weekdays...and some is every-other day, depending on how many fish are in the river. The bulk of the work and things to see will happen between 10AM and 3PM. When the time is near - I suggest you call either the Livonia DNR Service Center at: 734-953-0241 or Mt. Clemens Fisheries Research Statioin at: 586-465-4771 to get our best guess at what days and times we will be there. Keep fishin' guys....and get the kids out there with ya!


Fish Manager,

Thank you for the update! Do you guys have any need or use for volunteers?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Lower Huron River gaining attention for steelhead

Sunday, February 26, 2006 By Bob Gwizdz

SOUTH ROCKWOOD -- Lake Erie has always been a little different than Michigan's other Great Lakes. From Port Huron north and around the state, the bulk of the fishery has been for trout and salmon. At Erie, it's walleye, bass, perch. 

But Lake Erie is increasingly becoming known for a fishery more often associated with the west side of the state: steelhead. And while Ohio's tributaries and Ontario's ports (Erieau, for instance) have garnered the lion's share of attention, a pretty fair steelhead fishery has developed in Michigan on the lower Huron River. 

Case in point: I met with Scott Zaleski, a local construction worker who has found he can consistently catch fish throughout the winter months in the seven-mile stretch of the Huron below the dam at Flat Rock. Although the conditions were against us -- our trip corresponded with a significant weather event that roiled and raised the water -- we managed to coax a couple of fish out of the rain-swollen river.

Zaleski, who started fishing for steelies on the Huron about a decade ago, often puts a boat in at the river's mouth and motors upstream, where he gets out and fishes the deeper holes with a bobber and jig combination. Our first stop -- during a constant cold, peppering rainfall -- yielded nothing. But the next stop delivered. 

"If we don't catch one here, we might as well go home," Zaleski said as he anchored the boat along a mud bank. About a half-dozen casts later, Zaleski was fast into a shiny steelhead. 

Zaleski was fishing with a 1/32nd ounce white maribou jig that he tied himself. He buys the bare jigheads and ties his own, not only because they're cheaper, but because he likes a big fluffy jig and most commercially available jigs don't suit him. 

He'd dressed the jig with a few wax worms, mostly because of the high murky water. 

"You definitely have to give them something they can find," Zaleski said. 

In clear water, he'll go with a single wax worm, though he's not sure that's necessary. 

"We've caught them plenty of times without wax worms," he said, "but maybe they clomp down on it a little better when they get a taste of it.

"But I think that pink jighead might look like a single salmon egg floating downstream, too." 

Perhaps. But I was using a white-on-white jig with a single wax worm when I noticed my bobber shimmy. When I set the hook, I connected to a fairly fresh hen steelhead. 

It was no match for the long rod, even with 4-pound test line.

Zaleski uses 13-foot rods, which he said help significantly. 

"It absorbs the shock and it helps tremendously to keep the line off the water," he said. "My brother uses an 11-6, but he has problems keeping the line off the water. A 13-foot rod works perfectly for keeping the belly out of the line." 

Zaleski says if weather conditions are favorable he expects to hook between 10 and 20 steelhead in a day's fishing. 

The steelhead fishery has never been as large in the Huron as in most west Michigan streams, but it has been given a hand by a fish ladder at the Flat Rock dam, which was completed in the late 1990s. The ladder gives the fish 13 more miles of river to run, all of which is bordered by public parks, providing additional fishing opportunity. 

Lake Erie, perhaps the single best walleye fishery in North America, is better suited to steelhead than most anglers think. 

"The eastern half of the lake is a deep, cold-water fishery," said Department of Natural Resources biologist Jeff Braunscheidel, "with salmon, steelhead and lake trout. The steelhead find their way to the Huron because we stock them there." 

Michigan stocked 20,000 steelies in the Huron for years, but tripled the effort after the fish ladder was completed. Braunscheidel says he's never confirmed natural reproduction, but doubts many smolts would survive because of the walleye population. 

Braunscheidel thinks walleye like trout as much as people do. 

The lower Huron River lacks the ambiance of most west Michigan steelhead streams. The land is flat, instead of rolling, and the river is more turbid than clear. But there is a good enough run of fish to keep anglers busy from November, when they first appear, through spring. And that's a steelhead fishing opportunity within easy driving distance of the state's largest population center. 

"You don't have to go Up North to fish for steelhead," Braunscheidel said. "There's excellent fishing here."


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

"Zaleski says if weather conditions are favorable he expects to hook between 10 and 20 steelhead in a day's fishing."

Who the hell is this guy? No wonder I can't get any great days this year.....this guy is catching 20 a day on the Huron? 

I can see 10 maybe....on a "great day" of fishing on the Huron by averages from fall to spring period but some days he expects 20? 

This guys must be the master of the Huron.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Isnt hooking 10-20 steelhead a day illegal? I thought once you caught your limit you were done, no matter if released or kept.


----------

